# A Question of Taste



## Badger (Mar 23, 2013)

I stole this quote from another thread and wanted to ask about it in a different post so I didn't hijack the thread....



melstan775 said:


> Question  Even though you don't like the  white tea an ginger, why would you stop making a sellout fragerence? I  it's a seller, keep it.



This is actually something I have been thinking about with the  fragrances that I have been buying and I am also thinking about things  in the future as well.  I know that some people just don't like some  fairly common scents and either love them or loathe them (patchouli and  anise come to mind).  How do people handle selling or not selling fragrances that they are not fond of?  I know that I have been making soaps with scents that I enjoy.  I have not made many floral scents, but I know that there are scents that other people like or will be popular even though they are not ones that I like.

So, do you sort of just bear through the scents you don't like?  (If so, is there a way to reduce the scent in an apartment with scents you really don't like?)  Do you find you put more care and attention into soaps that are made with fragrances that you enjoy more?  Do you cater to your own tastes or to those of your customers?  Is there a place where you don't compromise your own tastes?

I think that is enough questions for now, but I think people understand what I am driving at with asking these questions (I know I have asked my siblings what scents they might like in soaps as Yule gift ideas and the reducing scents in my apartment might be useful if people have suggestions.. LOL).


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 23, 2013)

I find that if you make products with a scent you don't like or even hate you won't sell them as easy as the ones you do like or even love. Unless you are a great liar or a superb salesperson, it's going to show all over your face and in your voice that you don't like it. I know for a fact that I won't try to sell anything with just a plain lavender scent, I don't hate some blends though so I might be able to work with those.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 23, 2013)

Well like you said, not everyone has the same taste in smells. I am a total foodie and every scent I put in my cart to buy seems to be a food smell. If I were to just make soaps that appealed to me then I would be narrowing my market. I understand about not wanting to have a smell in your house that makes your stomach turn. I believe the honest answer is marketing your area, researching what top fo and eo blends sell, finding a happy medium you can deal with, and hopefully finding a room to store your stinky soaps in!!! Lol I am right there with ya. My SIL wants me to make my bro in Korea some patchouli soap because he loves that smell. I detest it!!! So because I ❤ my bro, I will make him this stinky soap and store it downstairs!!! Far away from my happy soap room!!! Lol


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 23, 2013)

It's one thing to not make a scent because it doesn't sell and another to not make it because you dont like it. In that thread the seller said the scent had sold out. She didn't say if it was a struggle to sell it, which is why I asked the question. If its an easy seller, but you hate the scent, soap with the windows open, have a bottle of fabreze ready for after soaping, and use an oil under your nose with something you do like so you dont smell what you don't.  If the scent in question is a seller but only average or slow, that's reason enough to discontinue it. No reason putting up with something you hate if it is hard to sell.


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 23, 2013)

There are so many available scents out there it's mind boggling! So there will always be those you love, those you like and those you can't stand. If you have people that absolutely adore a scent then keep it. But if you don't like it at all and it's not selling, then don't bother or trade it. That's what's so nice about the 'net, you can always swap fragrances with other soapmakers.


----------



## Badger (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh, I understand the situation, but as much as I would like to make money doing this some day, I would also like to enjoy making soap still.  I am not sure how much I would enjoy making it if I had to make things that made me unhappy, and like Cherry said it would be harder to sell scents you weren't sincere about it.


----------



## nebetmiw (Mar 23, 2013)

The way I see it if it sells and you sell out then money talks.  You are not using it so it is not important if you like it or not.  The point is someone dows and BUYS it.


----------



## danahuff (Mar 23, 2013)

It's always interesting to me to see what people like, and it isn't always what I like. I try to make soaps that have broad appeal, but I miss the mark. I love lilacs, but I can't sell my lilac soap. My lemongrass sage soap sells like crazy. I like it just fine, but I don't think it's amazing or anything. It smells good, really clean, and it has a sunny yellow color. It's nice. But some of my absolute favorites just don't move. :think:


----------



## Badger (Mar 23, 2013)

This has certainly given me a lot to think about.  (Along with the urge to drive to Worcester and get a bar of Lemongrass Sage soap!)  I guess if I get to that point, I will have to see how things sell for me and what people are interested in.  I also just had another idea, but I am not sure there is enough of a market for it...  As a male soaper, most of the homemade soap places that I have gone to seem to aim more towards a female market with a couple masculine or unisex scents thrown in, part of me is wondering about specializing more in soaps for men.  I have plenty of time to think about it and get feedback from friends and family, but it was just a thought that came to mind...


----------



## danahuff (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey, Badger, you are quite welcome to get a bar next time you are in Worcester!

I think you might be really smart to specialize in men's soaps. My mom was just asking me today what I do about making soaps that appeal to men, and frankly, I don't make a whole lot of men's soaps, though a few are more or less unisex.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 23, 2013)

Okay, I find myself wondering about the implied assumption that sales will go down if the soapmaker stops making soap with a scent that customers really like, but the soapmaker does not. 

Does that really happen -- do sales go down if that scent is discontinued? Or do customers just choose other scents that the soapmaker does have in stock?

I don't sell soap, but I do make other products in a wide range of colors. In general, my customers seem to be fairly tolerant folks. As long as they have some reasonable alternatives to choose from, they don't generally get too fussy about insisting on the one color I don't happen to have in stock at that moment.

A gift store owner told me once that she chooses items in colors or styles that she loves for about 40% of her stock, another 40% are items that she is "meh" about, and the last 20% is stuff she detests. She said this method works pretty well for her ... and the stuff she doesn't like usually sells pretty well for her.

I'd have to say if a scent gave me a headache, turned my stomach, or otherwise really bothered me, I don't think I could use it even if it sold well. I wouldn't want to compromise my health for sales. 

--DeeAnna


----------



## bonnyny (Mar 24, 2013)

Badger, not to take away from your idea or your line of mens soaps, but I would be really interested in knowing what fragrances appeal to you. 

My dad likes the pine scent. I cannot tell you how many pine fragrance oils I tried, till finally finding one he really liked (Evergreen by WSP). My son likes Clean from SC. But they don't sit with me and study the fragrance oil descriptions. Would appreciate knowing what you like!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 24, 2013)

I have never like lavendar, however, have lots of customers who do, so now I make lavender scented or a combo of lavender & mint, and it's growing on me.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 24, 2013)

MIZ JENNY said:


> I have never like lavendar, however ... it's growing on me.



That's a good point, Miz Jenny -- I've found that to be true for me too. Some EOs I dislike at first become favorites later. Or at least I learn to accept them. --DeeAnna


----------



## Badger (Mar 24, 2013)

bonnyny said:


> Badger, not to take away from your idea or your line of mens soaps, but I would be really interested in knowing what fragrances appeal to you.



I love woodsy scents: cedarwood, sandalwood, pine, cypress, and such.  I also really enjoy spicy scents, such as, cinnamon, cloves, ginger, and nutmeg.  I like some citrus and herbal scents as well, especially lemon or lemongrass.  Some of the herbals I like are sage, sweetgrass and rosemary.

I like some musky scents, but they are not really a favorite to me.  I don't like a lot of floral scents and I don't like much vanilla at all.  Hope that helps explains at least some of what I like


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 24, 2013)

I think some scents grow on you.  I had a request to make a patchouli soap so I did even though I don't care for the scent.  Have to admit though, after smelling it for weeks on end during curing, it's not so bad to me now.  Not my fave, but I am not totally opposed to using it anymore.  I have tried working with some EOs that turn my stomach, literally, but I am going to try working with them mostly because I am stubborn and don't want to give up!


----------



## danahuff (Mar 24, 2013)

DeeAnna, I think you have a point. Most of the time, the people who buy my soaps in person, which at this stage is just co-workers, are really easy about scent. They know they like my soap, so they are not too picky about scent. The ones on Etsy can't pick it up and look at it and smell it, and pictures don't really always do it justice. I think that's why it's a little more important that I carry a scent they think they will like.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 24, 2013)

Badger, ya mot the only one to see that. As a mother of a teenage son. I have noticed that there is a distinct female geared market in handmade soap. I plan on having my son & nephew to consult on a line of soap & products for men.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2013)

There is a very real market out there for men's products....


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 26, 2013)

Lindy said:


> There is a very real market out there for men's products....



My experience has been that men like spicy scents, e.g., sandalwood, patchouli, cedarwood, rosewood. My Moroccan Gold f.o. scented soap sold-out to men or women buying for men.


----------



## Badger (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, I definitely think I want to aim towards more of a male audience.  I will still make unisex and more feminine soaps in general and for friends, but I kind of like the idea of a male market.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 26, 2013)

You would be amazed at how many men order Lavender blend scents for their shave soaps!  Lavender Patchouli is quite popular with them...


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 27, 2013)

Lindy said:


> You would be amazed at how many men order Lavender blend scents for their shave soaps!  Lavender Patchouli is quite popular with them...



Interesting. I have 12 brushes waiting for shaving soaps.


----------



## Badger (Mar 27, 2013)

I actually just made a lavender sandalwood the other night.  It was funny, I made that and then was asking a friend what scents he liked and he said lavender and sandalwood   I actually like lavender myself.  I need to get a good shaving soap recipe somewhere though... I know I will need to get some stearic acid for it most likely.


----------



## Cindiq4u (Mar 27, 2013)

I believe our soaps reflect our pesonality as soapmakers. 
Since I've knocked around the thought of going back into the soap/bath business, I've been reflecting on the things I've been make and why?
I used to work for a company that had a very masculine scented candle 'in a tin can" It had a wonderful name that I can't recall, yet my customers and I just called it "Man in a can" it was a Huge seller!
I find myself always trying scents out on my adult sons and husband. I as well try scents out on my friends grand-kids. I love the way a man smells and find myself reflecting their requests. Recently I purchased a bar from someone and while I wasn't crazy about the scent it was "said" to be full of EO's that would help with hormones "ok sure?"~
Long story short. My husband made me REMOVE it "the soap I purchased" from any room he was in. I finally put it in a ziplock bag because he detested it so much.
Scent be it EO or FO is huge!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 27, 2013)

Scent is huge and incredibly personal.....


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 28, 2013)

When you are selling soap in person the scent sells itself. People don't come up to me and ask what I like or recommend they just start picking up and smelling each and every one till they find what they like. I never noticed any difference in sales when I stopped making the White Tea and Ginger soap and no one has contacted me asking for it either. . . .


----------



## Lindy (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm on one of the men's shaving forums and I get a number of sales off there.  They have to rely on my description of fragrance to determine what they want.  Much harder for them...


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 28, 2013)

I believe the initial visceral response to handmade soap is from the scent. It's only after using the soap that they talk about how moisturizing it feels or how great the lather.


----------



## Badger (Mar 28, 2013)

I agree that scent is the first thing if you are selling in person, but in cases like selling on Etsy, there is presentation and the description of the scent which doesn't have the same visceral response to it.  Have people selling on Etsy noticed any problems with selling any scents because of this?


----------



## Genny (Mar 28, 2013)

A few of my biggest sellers (I usually sell out of these at markets) are scents I can't stand, Lavender and OMH.  I used to like OMH, but I don't know, the sweetness has just gotten to me.  I dropped lavender for a while because the smell was just too much for me, but I did lose sales because of not having it.  People would look & say, "Oh, you don't have lavender?" and then move on.  So, I had to bring it back.  

Thankfully, no one's ever asked me for cherry, because I refuse to soap that.


----------



## danahuff (Mar 28, 2013)

Badger said:


> I agree that scent is the first thing if you are selling in person, but in cases like selling on Etsy, there is presentation and the description of the scent which doesn't have the same visceral response to it.  Have people selling on Etsy noticed any problems with selling any scents because of this?



I cannot say for certain, but my hunch is yes. The customers can't pick it up and smell it, so they are relying on the pictures and description, and scent is really what I think most of them care about. Now, I do get repeat business once a customer takes a chance and discovers they like it. And I have noticed they will try other things aside from the one they picked first.


----------

